# Empfehlung leichtgängige Felgenbremse fürs erste Bike (14")



## Jeru (18. Mai 2020)

Servus,

mein Kleiner ist jetzt vom Laufrad (Kokua) zu seinem ersten Rädchen mit Pedale umgestiegen. Ein Commencal Ramones 14"

Super Bike (evtl ein bissl schwer) und gestern drehte er auch schon seine ersten Runden damit. Das einzige was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, sind die V-Brakes. Mein Kleiner bekommt die Bremshebel nicht angezogen weil die Dinger viel zu schwergängig sind. Würde die Bremsen gerne ausstauschen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp oder eine Empfehlung für eine gescheite, leichtgängige Felgenbremse fürs 14" Kinderfahrrad?

Hatte schon die Magura HS33 im Auge. Gut, ist jetzt keine Kinderbremse und ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich da die Griffweite verstellen kann so dass der Hebel nah am Griff liegt. Aber die sind schön leichtgängig. Bin die selber jahrelang an meinem Stadtbike gefahren.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2020)

Soweit ich mich erinnere haben die auch schon andere  am Kinderrad verbaut, in wie weit du die näher dran bekommst gute Frage... Am 16" hatte meine Tochter auch probleme, hatte deswegen auf ne xt umgebaut, mit mäßigem Erfolg, den Sohn hat es dann überhaupt nicht gestört...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (18. Mai 2020)

In erste Linie geht es mir darum dass der Bremshebel bzw die Bremsfunktion schön leichtgängig ist damit mein Kleiner es einfacher hat Bremsen zu lernen. Natürlich sollte der Hebel auch entsprechend für Kinderhände (3 Jahre) gemacht sein.  Es gibt schon recht viel zu finden im Netz aber ich habe keiner Ahnung welcher Hebel da was taugt und welcher nicht. Und gescheite V-Brakes müssen dann auch noch her. Die XT wären zb ein potenzieller Kandidat.  Und um nochmal auf die Magura HS33 zurückzukommen. Weiß da zufällig einer ob man da die Griffweite verstellen kann?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (18. Mai 2020)

HS22 am 14"er meiner Tochter :





Funktioniert super  ​


----------



## kc85 (19. Mai 2020)

Wir waren mit der Avid Single Digit 7 sehr zufrieden. Als Hebel hatten wir den Speed Dial 7, für kleinere Kinder ist auch der Tektro JL 510-TS geeignet. Bei beiden ist die Griffweite einstellbar.

kc85


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Mai 2020)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wir waren mit der Avid Single Digit 7 sehr zufrieden. Als Hebel hatten wir den Speed Dial 7, für kleinere Kinder ist auch der Tektro JL 510-TS geeignet. Bei beiden ist die Griffweite einstellbar.
> 
> kc85


Ich gehe davon aus, das er mit einer anderen V-Brake nicht unbedingt das Ergebniss erreicht, das er gerne hätte.


----------



## Raininho13 (19. Mai 2020)

Jeru schrieb:


> In erste Linie geht es mir darum dass der Bremshebel bzw die Bremsfunktion schön leichtgängig ist damit mein Kleiner es einfacher hat Bremsen zu lernen. Natürlich sollte der Hebel auch entsprechend für Kinderhände (3 Jahre) gemacht sein.  Es gibt schon recht viel zu finden im Netz aber ich habe keiner Ahnung welcher Hebel da was taugt und welcher nicht. Und gescheite V-Brakes müssen dann auch noch her. Die XT wären zb ein potenzieller Kandidat.  Und um nochmal auf die Magura HS33 zurückzukommen. Weiß da zufällig einer ob man da die Griffweite verstellen kann?


Ja, man kann die Griffweite verstellen. Sogar sehr weit zum Lenker hin.


----------



## Jeru (19. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das er mit einer anderen V-Brake nicht unbedingt das Ergebniss erreicht, das er gerne hätte.



doch kann gut sein ... würde jetzt behaupten dass es da schon sicherlich spürbare unterschiede gibt


----------



## Jeru (19. Mai 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Ja, man kann die Griffweite verstellen. Sogar sehr weit zum Lenker hin.



über die letzten Jahre gibt bei der HS33 ja etliche verschiedene Modelle. Welches meinst du genau?


----------



## Raininho13 (19. Mai 2020)

Jeru schrieb:


> über die letzten Jahre gibt bei der HS33 ja etliche verschiedene Modelle. Welches meinst du genau?


Die müssten alle gehen. Hab bis jetzt die ganz alte mit dem roten Propeller und die R verwendet.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (19. Mai 2020)

Für die Leichtgängigkeit einer V-Brake ist in erster Linie eine sauber abgelängte Außenhülle wichtig. Im Zusammenspiel mit einem wertigen Bremszug.
Dritter Faktor ist derjenige der Bremse einstellt ...

Wichtiger als die eigentliche Bremskomponenten ist nicht zuletzt ein sauber drehendes LR ohne Seiten- (aber auch) und/oder Höhenschlag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lh20 (20. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich die Hebel aber doch ziemlich nah an den Griff stelle verringert sich doch mein Zugweg. D. h. meine Bremse muss entsprechend eingestellt sein und das Laufrad muss ziemlich optimal zentriert sein, so das nicht schleift!


----------



## Shonzo (20. Mai 2020)

Schau mal ob du paar Hebel von den Puky ZLX Rädern bekommst. Meiner fährt eins weil ich ein Bike ohne Rücktrittbremse wollte.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Mai 2020)

Ich hab "schwergängig" gelesen und dann würde ich mal die Leitungsverlegung optimieren....das bringt schon eine ganze Menge und so hab ichs auch bei dem bike meines Neffen seinerzeit optimiert.
Ansonsten werf ich noch mal die "Tektrohebel für kids" in den Raum...gesehen bei wiggle:








						TS325A Junior Brake Levers
					

Buy your Tektro TS325A Junior Brake Levers - Brake Levers from Wiggle. Our price $8.71. Free worldwide delivery available.




					www.wiggle.co.uk


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Mai 2020)

lh20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Hebel aber doch ziemlich nah an den Griff stelle verringert sich doch mein Zugweg. D. h. meine Bremse muss entsprechend eingestellt sein und das Laufrad muss ziemlich optimal zentriert sein, so das nicht schleift!


Leichtgängigkeit und Seileinzug,also "Rest"griffweite, bedingen einander aber nur äußert bedingt ...
Achja, diese Avid Bremsgriffe FR-5 oder SD-7 sind durchaus auch für sehr kleine Hände gut einstellbar.
Man verschenkt dabei den Hebelweg den "Kinder"bremsgiffe eh erst gar nicht zur Verfügung haben.

Obwohl, "Kinder"bremsgriffe, ist das was von Ferrariro?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Mai 2020)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Für die Leichtgängigkeit einer V-Brake ist in erster Linie eine sauber abgelängte Außenhülle wichtig. Im Zusammenspiel mit einem wertigen Bremszug.
> Dritter Faktor ist derjenige der Bremse einstellt ...
> 
> Wichtiger als die eigentliche Bremskomponenten ist nicht zuletzt ein sauber drehendes LR ohne Seiten- (aber auch) und/oder Höhenschlag.


Achja, ich vergaß zu schreiben daß man dann nämlich die Aufstell- oder Balancerfedern in ihrer Vorspannung sehr niedrig einstellen kann.


----------



## jackschlimm (23. März 2021)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wir waren mit der Avid Single Digit 7 sehr zufrieden. Als Hebel hatten wir den Speed Dial 7, für kleinere Kinder ist auch der Tektro JL 510-TS geeignet. Bei beiden ist die Griffweite einstellbar.
> 
> kc85


Hi, ich finde den *Tektro JL 510-TS  *immer nur für "rechts" und nicht für links. Kann man den rechten Hebel auch einfach für Links umdrehen oder klappt das nicht?

Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle?

Ich finde, man tut sich sehr schwer für Kinder geeignete, und vor allem auch gute/sichere/anständige Bremshebel zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (24. März 2021)

jackschlimm schrieb:


> Hi, ich finde den *Tektro JL 510-TS  *immer nur für "rechts" und nicht für links. Kann man den rechten Hebel auch einfach für Links umdrehen oder klappt das nicht?
> 
> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle?
> 
> Ich finde, man tut sich sehr schwer für Kinder geeignete, und vor allem auch gute/sichere/anständige Bremshebel zu finden.


ja 
hier gibt es einen längeren Faden zu den Bremshebeln 





						Kinderbikes: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort, Blabla, ...
					

Moin, eigentlich brauchst du doch nur eine Neue Schraube und jemanden(Metalbauer) der den Rest der Schraube herausholt, soweit ich das erkennen kann? Die Schraube sollte jeder Metallbauer mit einem Linksausdreher herausbekommen.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------

